# How to acquire GF?



## fauxfox (Nov 22, 2019)

I often see uglier, shorter guys with girlfriends that I'd kill to have. I never really put myself out there because I'm not sure how to, approaching seems like a meme.

How to acquire a slimthick Jewish gf?

For reference I'm East African 5'11 usually get rated 6 PSL.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 22, 2019)

Try to be good looking


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 22, 2019)

You need to know what you want out of life.

Girls like guys with; Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, and money.


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 22, 2019)

have you tried working on your personality?


----------



## fauxfox (Nov 22, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Try to be good looking


Yeah I'm losing weight getting in shape


RichardSpencel said:


> You need to know what you want out of life.
> 
> Girls like guys with; Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, and money.


I'm completely lost in life tbh, currently in college studying computer science but I'm not sure what I want to do with my life. Been suffering from major depression for 4 years or so but been on Wellbutrin and vitamins for 7 weeks now, and things are getting better


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 22, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Try to be good looking


----------



## fauxfox (Nov 22, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> have you tried working on your personality?


I notice people either love me or despise me, no in between. Maybe this means I have an off-putting personally, not anything I can do to change that though


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 22, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> Yeah I'm losing weight getting in shape
> 
> I'm completely lost in life tbh, currently in college studying computer science but I'm not sure what I want to do with my life. Been suffering from major depression for 4 years or so but been on Wellbutrin and vitamins for 7 weeks now, and things are getting better


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 22, 2019)

Just be gl bro ngl


----------



## Julian (Nov 22, 2019)

disregard females. acquire aesthetics


----------



## fauxfox (Nov 22, 2019)

Julian said:


> disregard females. acquire aesthetics


The only point of acquiring aesthetics is to acquire females though.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 22, 2019)

If youre psl 6 then you should easily get a girlfriend by just speaking to them


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 22, 2019)

just tell them how you feel!


----------



## BlackPillChad (Nov 22, 2019)

If you are really 6 PSL you shouldn't have problems on Tinder.

Since you are in college you really could try going to parties and speaking to girls too.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Nov 22, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> For reference I'm East African 5'11 usually get rated 6 PSL.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 22, 2019)

Pay me 200 and follow my alpha male program


----------



## IronMike (Nov 22, 2019)

Act like everyone else tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 22, 2019)

If you want a Jewish gf move to Israel, say you're a black Israelite.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 22, 2019)

Act NT. That’s all there is to it. You could thugmaxx since you’re BBC but that’s up to you


----------



## Stingray (Nov 22, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> usually get rated 6 PSL.


Show us your face


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 22, 2019)

if PSL 6 I'd find a way to get out of depression and get into redpill mentality as that is Chadlite territory, then slay bichz


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 22, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> If you want a Jewish gf move to Israel, say you're a black Israelite.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 22, 2019)

auboutduprecipice said:


>


There's some black Israelites that always publicly make an ass out of themselves in the city. Ask @Julian jfl


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 22, 2019)

1. be good looking
2. don't be indian


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Nov 22, 2019)

just approach every girl you find attractive and you will start to become more low inhib by the day. its scary at fist but you have to push through nig.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 22, 2019)

Who rates you 6PSL??? 

Jfl ive seen you, you are not 6 PSL dude


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 22, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Who rates you 6PSL???
> 
> Jfl ive seen you, you are not 6 PSL dude


I thought he was pretty gl but it's been a while and I only saw 1 pic. He's been on here almost as long as I have which means he's prob got the tism too


----------



## Superking (Nov 23, 2019)

standards minning is key. don't try to find a girl who has it all just find one who is fuckable and tolerable to be around. like literally if you can maintain a boner while fucking her and cum inside her that's good enough.

don't think of approaching as this huge deal. for the first part of the conversation just imagine she's a guy and talk to her. if she's receptive to your advances the conversation will flow easily... she will sound like she is trying to impress you and keep your interest. if you just get one-word answers and she barely laughs at your jokes, just end the conversation. find a girl who seems to get more excited the more she talks to you. compliment her looks and see if she compliments back at some point. when you have a girl who seems interested no matter what dumb shit you say you can ask for her number. i find if we both already have our phones out and i casually ask for their number, and they have been showing interest, they give it to me as easily as asking someone to pass the salt at the dinner table. 

also, i can't stress this enough, be as good looking as you can possibly make yourself. if you have a decent face and have trouble getting girls add 25 lbs of muscle mass, keep approaching girls the whole time.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 24, 2019)

Social Circle. I would have never got a girlfriend if not for social circle


----------



## pisslord (Nov 24, 2019)

buy one


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 24, 2019)

1:Social circle maxx. (that's how 99% of those ugly guys manage to date girls in the first place)

2:Be Gl.

3:Rape.

That'a pretty much it.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 24, 2019)

All your GF belong to me

sorry buddyboyo


----------



## Ayush (Nov 25, 2019)

talk to her and make that alluring eye contact. Show her your masculine side and don't be a bitch.


----------



## pisslord (Nov 25, 2019)

Ayush said:


> talk to her and make that alluring eye contact. Show her your masculine side and don't be a bitch.


just hold a frame bro


----------



## Ayush (Nov 25, 2019)

pisslord said:


> just hold a frame bro


oh yea thats important too


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 25, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> I often see uglier, shorter guys with girlfriends that I'd kill to have. I never really put myself out there because I'm not sure how to, approaching seems like a meme.
> 
> How to acquire a slimthick Jewish gf?
> 
> For reference I'm East African 5'11 usually get rated 6 PSL.


If you’re rated 6 PSL you should be good looking enough. You’re most likely not NT.


----------



## Ethnicope (Nov 25, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> I often see uglier, shorter guys _*with girlfriends that I'd kill to have*_. I never really put myself out there because I'm not sure how to, approaching seems like a meme.
> 
> How to acquire a slimthick Jewish gf?
> 
> For reference I'm East African 5'11 usually get rated 6 PSL.



if 5-6/10 IRL is what you would kill to have, you need to stop thinking like that


----------



## Darth Cialis (Nov 25, 2019)

If you are really PSL 6 then you must be trolling or something.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 25, 2019)

fauxfox said:


> I often see uglier, shorter guys with girlfriends that I'd kill to have. I never really put myself out there because I'm not sure how to, approaching seems like a meme.
> 
> How to acquire a slimthick Jewish gf?
> 
> For reference I'm East African 5'11 usually get rated 6 PSL.


ur likely not 6 PSL if you have to ask an incel forum how to get a gf

6psl Is like almost chad level


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 25, 2019)

it seems I'm kind of like u

if we really want to get a gf we should dress like normie and just talk to them with confidence like a "cool" guy. 

to get girls u should only go to parties.

its simple like that.

it would be very good to have money too if what u want is a girlfriend.
thats my perspective.

I'm kind of with no energy to do things like that.


----------

